# Phenom II 965 Black



## Pats (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry, I know I should read around abit first but I'm heading to work in like 5 minutes and am just hoping for a quick run through by the time I get home.

Windows 7 x64
Amd Phenom II 965 X4 Black edition (3.4 GHz Quad)
9800 GTX+ 1 GB
6GB DDR2
Corsair 750 watt
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P motherboard

I want to overclock my processor to around 4.2 GHz (at least 4.0) so I can run Dolphin SVN abit better. Right now it idles between 38 and 41 degrees and I think it gets to like 50 when I'm playing Bad Company 2 under DX10 mode. I'm using the stock fan (Broke with alot of expenses right now, dont hurt me :-().

I've never overclocked anything before, and I'm kinda worried about the whole thing. Any help/guidance is appreciated, I'm looking to find out how to overclock it, make sure it's safe, what to do if the **** hits the fan, how to prevent said **** from hitting said fan...You know, the typical deal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You will need an aftermarket CPU cooler first. With out one you won't be able to OC by much. Not enough to notice a difference anyway.


----------

